# Need advise on SEO & forum administration



## @vi (Aug 14, 2011)

Guys I have few questions related to SEO & site administration : 

1. I run a forum, it was started in last week of march / april -2011 beginning, so it's totally four full months. Following are the stats : 



> Our members have made a total of 3,102 posts in 401 threads.
> We currently have 341 members registered.


 
Though no. of registered members is good, but no. of active members is poor. Just some 15 people who reply. And among 15, most of them never start a thread by themselves. Hardly one or two start. Me & my two friends, we all three start threads. I also one or two members who start threads very rarely. But i try always to start new threads & encourage others to reply. & most importantly I ask my friends to reply so that others also motivated to reply. [truth to be told, many are coming just for free books and ain't coming back later though I encourage them to post. I need to know what I am missing / where I am doing mistake]

No, I am not expecting some magical fairy to land on my forum & post threads. 

here is Google Analytics report 11 / July / 2011  to 11 / Aug / 2011 : 

*i.imgur.com/sjheK.jpg

Now, please answer my doubts : 
1. So is the traffic on my site is good ?? 
2. I think no. of active members is less. What do you guys say ?

Please answer my above questions honestly. I read that, a forum to become fully active would take 2-3 years, I presume it to be true. But I just wanted to know, how are the current stat is up to.  I am totally ready to take -ve criticism. I don't mind at all, I want to learn from my mistakes 

now, how shall I attract users ? Does putting ads in facebook or google helps ? FYI, my forum is related to books, novels & writing etc. 

2. Does enabling guests to reply help in anyway ?

3. One of author has contacted me to put ads about his book on my forum. He is requested to put ad just below forum header [just like here]. Given above stats & all, how much I should charge him ? His ad will be for one month & will be displayed on every forum section. Though I don't intend to put ads so early, but I still like to know.

4. How exactly I make use of SEO ? I really have no idea. 

the aboutus result shows that there are problems 

ReadersEnclave.com - AboutUs Wiki Page 

and also seoupgrader shows 57% - SEO Tool result for site readersenclave.com - SeoUpgrader

-title
-meta description
-h1 headings
-robot.txt
-site map xml etc

I really have no idea how to fix these things. 

 Thank you advance


----------



## sygeek (Aug 14, 2011)

Not really, but it is a good start.
Yes, it's the only thing that matters.



@vi said:


> Please answer my above questions honestly. I read that, a forum to become fully active would take 2-3 years, I presume it to be true. But I just wanted to know, how are the current stat is up to.  I am totally ready to take -ve criticism. I don't mind at all, I want to learn from my mistakes


Well, I can not say for sure, but a forum with potential can even takes weeks or months. For example, RootzWiki



@vi said:


> now, how shall I attract users ? Does putting ads in facebook or google helps ? FYI, my forum is related to books, novels & writing etc.


I guess, you'll get the least amount of traffic from Indians. Try discussing about it in communities, may be other forums, IRC conversations and maybe create ads. But don't expect it to be magic, it takes time for a site to get proper traffic.


DO NOT ENABLE GUEST REPLIES.
It depends upon the traffic a site receives, I'm not sure here, so google is your friend.
Discussed below:

Learn proper SEO, Here are some good guides -

SEO: The Free Beginner's Guide From SEOmoz
Local SEO Best Practices for Ranking in Google Places
I visited your site, just a suggestion here, create a separate page for board index. Users won't like scrolling to the bottom every time they're browsing the forum index. Also, you can let the forum preview remain at the bottom, which will later redirect to specific pages when clicked.


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2011)

well, for best SEO - you need to use paid forum software like vBulletin + vBSEO or IPB. Free forum softwares don't have good SEO. But you don't need to invest in those now. It really isn't worth it for you atm.

Your site is in the baby sitting stage, currently only verbal word can get you visitors or some Twitter spamming if you have friends.


----------



## @vi (Aug 14, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Not really, but it is a good start.
> Yes, it's the only thing that matters.


thank you 



> I guess, you'll get the least amount of traffic from Indians. Try discussing about it in communities, may be other forums, IRC conversations and maybe create ads. But don't expect it to be magic, it takes time for a site to get proper traffic.


Actually there are no other Indian forums active which are related to books 



> [*]DO NOT ENABLE GUEST REPLIES.


May I know why ?

and thanks for SEO suggestions, checking links now 



> I visited your site, just a suggestion here, create a separate page for board index. Users won't like scrolling to the bottom every time they're browsing the forum index. Also, you can let the forum preview remain at the bottom, which will later redirect to specific pages when clicked.


Welcome note is only for guests, not for registered members. So..



ico said:


> well, for best SEO - you need to use paid forum software like vBulletin + vBSEO or IPB. Free forum softwares don't have good SEO. But you don't need to invest in those now. It really isn't worth it for you atm.


Actually I thought of spending money in Vb + ads, but later I decided to spend the same in giving free books to members.  



ico said:


> Your site is in the baby sitting stage, currently only verbal word can get you visitors or some Twitter spamming if you have friends.


Actually that's the problem  Don't have much friends who are interested in Books. And the one who was about to help me, ditched me in beginning itself  

I want to know how much I should charge for ads, so that I can use that money in adwords or facebook.

and also putting ads in google or fb really help getting members ?

@all - thanks for replying


----------



## sygeek (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, if you're so desperate, try creating threads in reddit and hackernews. If you have any problems while doing so, ask me, I'll gladly help you.


----------



## @vi (Aug 14, 2011)

^thanks a lot man  

but creating threads in reddit & hackernews would may bring traffic but can it bring serious members ?


----------



## sygeek (Aug 14, 2011)

@vi said:


> ^thanks a lot man
> 
> but creating threads in reddit & hackernews would may bring traffic but can it bring serious members ?


Depends, users interested will stick to it.


----------



## @vi (Aug 14, 2011)

hmm...ya, agree with you...

guys what about putting up ads in FB / google ?


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hire some posters, will make it a bit active.


----------



## @vi (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes, gonna do that


----------



## sunzeal (Sep 16, 2011)

well, indeed, getting member to start thread and be active is one of the toughest thing for a new forum.

Making forum big without hiring posters is self-satisfactory  (i think)


----------

